# Front Loader Fridgidair Washing machine Banging Noise when Spinning



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

First try running it empty with the low water setting - no sneakers. Then post the complete model number and results from the empty test.

Also how old is it? and did it start doing it after washing something in particular.


----------

